# My little cat, Ben.



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Ben, was my special little cat who I dearly miss - I sadly had to choose to let him go, on the 4 August 2008.

He had been hit by a car and 90% of his spine was damaged, And some damage was done internally aswell.

Although, we have 6 other cats - He was my favourite cat and my cat, everyone knew that to. Everytime I use to go out I would buy him things, Sheba essence - he loved that, He was known as the spoilt brat cat. I miss buying it so much!! .

I dreamt of him, after he died - for 4 weeks I think, So I know he didn't want to go! 

I can't believe he has gone! He was taken away so unfairly he could have had 10 more years with me!!! I wish sometimes I could have him back....

RIP my baby ben..x.x.x.x.x.x.

Heres a few pictures and a video.















































xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

bless him, he's gorgeous.. x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

RIP little man, he was beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry you lost him. I know what you mean about your special cat, I lost my very first cat to a car and still think of her to this day. God bless, Ben, run free at the Bridge, and big hugs for you Karen. C.x.


----------



## Bluebird (Sep 20, 2008)

He was gorgeous. So very sorry. I bet he knew he was your fav, they have a way! 
Jan. 
R.I.P. Lovely Ben.


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

So Sorry hun,my thoughts are with you at this sad time. 

RIP Little Ben. xxxxx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

How sad, I am really sorry to hear of your loss. He was gorgeous.

RIP Ben

Sue


----------



## GMRxIxHENDERSON (Oct 26, 2008)

sorry to hear another cat loss- 

RIP LIL BEN xXx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww, thanks all for your replies. 

xxxxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

R.I.P

4 of my moggys (long time ago)

Died Because of a Car hitting them.

It was horrible descorvering them Dead.

Atleast he isnt in pain 

If a pet isnt ready to leave you their spirit stays, You should still buy the sheba essence. And you should talk to him, he might be their in spirit.

xxx


----------

